# Free betta drawings ^^ (also pony and wolf style)



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Well this is my very first attempt of my own betta.

feel free to send me pictures of yours I would like to improve my drawing skills! :-D


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

here's another one


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

Here is one of my new girls.  I'd love to see what you do with her. I really like your style! Thanks!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Here she is


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

And here's a failed version of Apple xD


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

I love your style!!! I would love to see what you do with either Fishy (the blue HM) and/or Squirt (the CT -- that's Agustus his tank mate lol)


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

here's another version of your betta (with background)


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

> I love your style!!! I would love to see what you do with either Fishy (the blue HM) and/or Squirt (the CT -- that's Agustus his tank mate lol)


awww thanks! Ill work on them now  would you like to have a background too ?


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

OOHHH!!! Hmmm... I'll leave that up to you!! Whatever looks best in your eyes!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

okido, It will take some time because my kitty wants to have all the attention (sits on my wacom)


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

lol no problem!!! Take your time!!


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> here's another version of your betta (with background)


Okay these are super adorable. Thank you so much!  I hope you'll be opening for commissions. I'd really love another sometime.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

> Okay these are super adorable. Thank you so much!  I hope you'll be opening for commissions. I'd really love another sometime.


Oh, yes sure, anytime you want  !


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> Oh, yes sure, anytime you want  !


I'll note you. :-D


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Here is fishy and Squirt !

let me know if you would like a background ;D


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> Here is fishy and Squirt !
> 
> let me know if you would like a background ;D


Haha the expressions are fantastic. Seriously.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

hehe thanks  hope you enjoy it !


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Can you draw Neptune for me?


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

and here's with background ^^


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

> Can you draw Neptune for me?


Do you have another picture of Neptune ?


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

appleandpebble said:


> and here's with background ^^


OMG THAT IS SO CUTE!!!!!! They look identical!!!! Thank you so so much!!! They are so cute and look exactly like they pictures and how they act hahaha!!! Thank you!!! Amazing!!!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

appleandpebble said:


> Well this is my very first attempt of my own betta.
> 
> feel free to send me pictures of yours I would like to improve my drawing skills! :-D


This one looks really close to my Iggy!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

> This one looks really close to my Iggy!!


ha yes indeed! But Iggy (great name) is a little more Purple than red


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Here is other pics of him


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you BettaLover4life  Ill work on it!


----------



## ricepattyfish5 (Sep 22, 2013)

Very true!! At a first glance it looked just like him lol!! And thank you!! He seems to like it.  Thank you for the awesome drawings again!!! They are great!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

you're welcome!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Finally done! Here's Neptune


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Could you do my two? Your style is precious! 

Falkor


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

Blaziken


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

commission work:


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

and @ BettaBabyBoo : ofcourse I will


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

oh my gosh I just saw this post....that art work is just adorable...it looks as if the Bettas should be talking to eachother....like an animated cartoon!! such talent!!....Please if you get the chance can you do my 2 guys?...Id love it!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

right now im working for school but if I have the time ill certainly do it! (today or tomorrow)


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

yay yay! yes definitely take your time! you are wonderful for even doing them! :-D


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

awww thanks :3


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> commission work:



This is fantastic!  Thank you!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

your welcome :3


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

BettaBabyBoo Its finished !


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> BettaBabyBoo Its finished !


Wow...those are so pretty!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo (Feb 25, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> BettaBabyBoo Its finished !


Oh my god! It's so cute! Thank you so much!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

These are all so adorable!


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you so much i love it!


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

These are amazing! If you have the time, could you do one of Sparky? If you're busy, it's fine!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

no problem


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

> oh my gosh I just saw this post....that art work is just adorable...it looks as if the Bettas should be talking to each other....like an animated cartoon!! such talent!!....Please if you get the chance can you do my 2 guys?...Id love it!


Im sorry I still didn't do your drawing, I've been busy lately, But ill promise; everybody's request will be finished saturday


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Thank you bunches!! :-D


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

@ Neecy Finished  !


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

@ lovee1795 : Ill start on your request now !


----------



## Neecy (Feb 15, 2014)

Omg I love it!! I literally squealed when I saw it!!! Thank you sooooo much!!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

aww great ^^ Enjoy the drawing !


----------



## Plewps (Mar 18, 2014)

If you are still doing them maybe you could draw one of Mondo? Thanks either way I love your drawings. :3


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

And hereee's Sparky!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

@ Plewps Ill do Mondo right now  
You will be the last! those drawings take a lot of time.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Thread closed ^^ Plewps is the last one


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

MONDO !










and now this thread is closed ^^


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

commissions? mail me


----------



## lovee1795 (Jan 28, 2014)

Awwww, I love it! Thank you so much!


----------



## PonyJumper101 (Mar 23, 2010)

Could you please do one of my Carter?


----------



## Araielle (Jan 16, 2014)

PonyJumper101 said:


> Could you please do one of my Carter?


I really like those pebbles!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

@ PonyJumper101 this thread is closed  sorry.


----------

